
Structure (2013) - hownottowrite
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/01/14/structure
======
hownottowrite
NB: Includes discussion of Kevin Kearney’s Kedit and some wonderful anecdotes
about the care and feeding of non-technical users.

